# Fridge to pot/pan meals



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello everyone

Im in need of some help. Whenever i go on my fishing trips im having trouble figuring out what to eat. 

Cooking on the spot requires me to bring a lot of equipment and such as pots and pans, compared to just one. Also the amount of ingredients i have bring. 

I have always been eating out the can like chef boyarde cold. Until i recently got a camp stove and a windshield. So now i get warm chef boyarde. 

But i am getting sick of these canned and high in sodium meals. Soups or ramen are all just loaded with sodium. 

I have been raking my brains trying to think of what i can make at home. Put it in the icebox and just dump the jar of contents into one singular pot. Warm up and eat. 

I was thinking of making a big pot of chicken and sausage, potato and veggies jambalaya without the rice. And since jambalaya is liquidy anyways the 2nd heat at the fishing site can reduce it. I was going to cook white rice and bring that in a container and the heated jambalaya can he poured on it, like a curry dish. And the jambalaya will be so hot, it wont matter if the rice was cold. 

I was thinking chicken fried rice. Steamed rice. Can of vegetables, some extra like onions and garlic. Cut up some cooked marinated chicken. Put it in a jar. Than reheat at the site. 

Another idea was some type of hash. Beef hash? Ground beef, potatoes, veggies. Im worried the 2nd heating in the pot will make the dish super dry.

And i know the cold pastas and subs, or things like a peanut butter jelly sandwich. But i just want to have a dinner meal. . .

What have you guys tried? Any good ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Beef Stew, Chili, Pulled Pork / Pulled Chicken, Chicken / Turkey A La King, Various Soups, Chili Mac, etc.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Easiest thing I found was hotdogs, and chicken breast..you take a pack of buns, and heat up the protein. Enjoy...Plus you don't make a heck of a mess for a day long trip. Turkey, bologna sandwiches are great as well...

If you WANT to cook stuff, I'd agree with Dave on Chili and Stew. Spagetti with sauce in a can that u can heat up. Fajitas with tortillas...burgers in a pan..u got the food world @ ur finger tips bro


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

THe last meal I cooked on the beach was bratwursts and kraut. I put the brats in a pan and boiled them in beer until they were done. Then dumped the beer and browned the brats in the pan. Then dumped the kraut in and heated it up. Served on a bun with mustard.

Hot dogs, hamburgers, fajitas, chicken, steak, shrimp, bacon, eggs, sausage, etc.......... The possibilities are endless. 

If I didn't want to cook I would buy a few subs and keep them in the cooler. Just grab one and eat.

Darin


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Didn't we cover this?
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...12065-what-do-you-eat-on-your-trips&highlight


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Guess its kinda different .....let me STEW on this a bit and I'll think up some ideas


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Last time i asked what you guys ate. But the best answer was MREs


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Beans and weenies ....made baked beans a few days ago, leftover hot dogs from this weekend at the camp. Just put them together for dinner tonight, and this thread popped into my head. I love them, and they are goog hot, cold, or in between ...plus quite filling


----------

